# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Mësimet e nxjerra nga jeta e emigrantit

## Albo

Kjo teme ka per te ngjallur interes te madh ashtu sic do te ngjalle edhe reagime te shumllojshme nga netaret tane. Kam parasysh ketu qe shumica e anetareve te ketij forumi jane emigrante ne vende te ndryshem dhe jetojne ne realitete ne ndryshem. Mirepo forumin e vizitojne edhe shume shqiptare nga Shqiperia, Kosova e Mali e Zi, qe kane deshire te emigrojne duke u larguar nga vendi i tyre.

Nuk e kam hapur kete teme per te nxjerre ne dukje as veshtiresite dhe as problemet qe lindin me emigrimin. Nuk e kam hapur kete teme as per te debatuar mendimet tuaja. E kam hapur kete teme ne menyre qe ju si emigrante te hidhni mesimet qe ju keni nxjerre ne emigrim qe u kane ndihmuar te ndryshoni per mire menyren e te menduarit, te sjellurit, te komunikuarit, te perceptuarit.

Me pak fjale, cfare ka ndryshuar per mire ne jeten tuaj, qe nga dita qe ju jeni larguar nga Shqiperia? Si ka ndikuar ky emigracion ne formimin e karakterit dhe personalitetit tuaj?

Duke patur parasysh qe shumica e temave mbi emigrimin degjenerojne mbi veshtiresite e tij, e hapa kete teme per te evidentuar edhe vlerat e emigrimit ne rradhet e shqiptareve. Ata qe nuk mendojne se emigrimi nuk ka vlera, nuk jane te lutur qe te marrin pjese ne kete teme.

Albo

----------


## leci

Pershendetje Albo.
Me pak fjale,per ti lene rradhen edhe atyre qe duan te shkruajne..
Emigrimi per mua  ishte ajo qe me dha forcen dhe kurajon per te  perballuar veshtiresite.
Nuk mendoja kurre qe nje dite te arrija ate livel jete ku jam sot.
Ndoshta vetem ne endrra.
Ka nderruar menyra e jeteses,e te menduarit,e tollerances kundrejt mendimeve te ndryshme nga te mijat.
Te besh diçka per te tjeret,pa pare interesin,ashtu si bene me ne kur patem nevoje.
Po te mos ishte qe nganjehere me merr malli per familjen dhe nenen do te ishte nje eksperience perfekte.

diskutim te mbare..

----------


## Ledina

Vlera me e madhe e emigrimit, mendoj sepse po na meson c'fare eshte puna, c'vlere duhet te zere ne jeten e njeriut dhe sa eshte vlera reale  kujtdo.
Ana tjeter e medaljes eshte studimi, qe s'duhet rreshtur kurre, ndryshe nga mentaliteti jone, qe po u diplomuam studimi mori fund.Ne emigrim karriere pa studim as te mos te te shkoje ne mendje.Studimi eshte miku me i madh.
Se treti po behemi me humane dhe me natyra te qeta, sepse vete jeta dhe qetesia ta imponon ate.Indiferenca jo ne sensin negativ, por ne sensin pozitiv eshte tjeter plus i marre nga emigracioni.Dhe se fundi po minimizojme pak nga racismi qe na karakterizon.

----------


## Reina

Vlerat e emigrimit:

Kam ardhur ne Amerike ne moshen 15 vjece. Pas 5 vjete e ca jetuar ne kete vend te huaj kam fituar shume vlera qe mendoj mua me kan reformuar.  E para eshte racizmi dhe paragjykimet e shumta qe ne pergjithesi  ne Shqiptaret kemi.  Nuk mund te them qe s'jam aspak raciste por kam ndryshuar mentalitetin perdrejt racave te ndryshe duke jetuar ne Amerike.. S'do te thot si thon shume Shqiptare qe jam modernizuar e gjepura te tilla.. por vetem se kam pare se racizmi dhe paragjykimet ne pergjithesi nuk jan aspak te verteta apo te drejta. Vlera te tjera jan qe kam marr nje shkollim teper te mire qe e dija ne shqiperi nuk do ta arrija ta kisha. Dhe dicka tjeter shume me vlere eshte te respektojm patriotet tane e te jemi me tolerante sepse e shikojm kur jemi larg vendit tone qe kemi nevoje per njerezit qe kan ndare te njejten sfond si ne me pare.

----------


## Stresi

Kam mësuar shumë gjëra mbi jetën dhe njerëzit.Kam mësuar ta dua vendlindjen edhe më shumë si dhe ta njohë vetën dhe shqiptaret më mirë.Jam bë 100% i pavarur si në aspektin ekonomik po ashtu edhe në atë mental.Më është ofruar mundësija e punësimit si dhe studimeve.Përmes punës kam ndihmuar familjen dhe përmes studimeve kam ndihmuar vetën.Pasi që kam ardhë ndër të parët këtu,kam ndihmuar të tjerët që kan ardhë pas meje në gjetjen e punës dhe të vendbanimit.Kam mësuar që t'i gjykoj shqiptaret  ne baza globale e jo lokale. Kam pas mundësin dhe nderin që t'i strehoj në banesen time dhe t'ju ndihmoj shiptareve nga Tirana, Durresi,Shkupi,Tetova, Prishtina, Peja,Plava etj dhe kam mesuar se ne mbi të gjitha jemi të njejtë,me halle,dhimbje si dhe shpresa të njejta!
Medoemos kam bë reforma personale dhe gjërat sot i shiqoj dhe i gjykoj me një logjikë më të gjithëanshëm.
Duke ardhe nga një sistem monist në atë shumë partiak kam mësuar poashtu edhe për demokracin,jo vetëm në relacion pushtet-njeri por edhe në njeri-pushtet dhe njeri-njeri.
Sot shpresoj që do të vazhdojm të ju ndihmojm njeri-tjetrit pa marr parasysh se nga cili vend jemi.
Duket se shumë nga ne kemi marr mësime të mira në përendim,mësime që është mirë t'i marrim me vete në atdhe.
Le të shpresojm që së shpejti do të jetojm në një shtet të përbashkët,demokratik dhe stabil të quajtur Shqipëri.

"Mëmedhe me quhet toka,
ku më ka ren koka..."

----------


## jonidapasho

BESOJ SE ME KANE MBULUAR KREJTESISHT PARAFOLESIT DHE NUK KAM TE SHTOJ DICKA TE RENDESISHME.
PO TI LEME MENJANE PROBLEMET E SHUMTA QE KEMI DHE PO HASIM DITA -DITES AVANTAZHET JANE TE PERMENDURA ME SIPER.
MEGJITHATE BESOJ SE BALANCIMI NEGATIVE-POZITIVE PER EMIGRIMIN NE NJE VEND TE HUAJ KA SHUME TE BEJE ME VENDIN NE TE CILIN JETON DIKUSH.

MEGJITHATE TE GJITHE ATA QE DUAN TE EMIGROJNE TE JENE TE SIGURT QE DO PERFITOJNE EKSPERIENCA DHE TE MIRA DHE TE KEQIJA DHE DO NDESHEN ME FENOMENE QE VETEM NE EMIGRIM MUND TE SHIHEN.

----------


## Benni

Fatkeqsisht Karakteri i Benit u krijua njeher qysh ne vogjeli...
dhe do apo s´do Beni, ate nuk mund ta ndryshoj dot sikur te hidhet perpjete....
o po kaq ta besh dhembin...harroje... Beno!
.... ik po deshe edhe ne Honolulu, ti do ngelesh po ai deri ne vdekje....

(kam parasysh ketu, karakterin sipas perkufizimit shkencor....)

mirpo ka gjera te tjera pervec karakterit qe edhe ndryshojne....sidomos kur je jashte gravitacionit albanez...

dhe pikerisht per keto gjera do flase me poshte,

do flase ore qe ti cel syte rinise,
trumcakeve qe kane frike dhe mendohen gjate te dalin apo jo nga foleja....

o po sikur kokerr leku te mos fitoni,
fluturoni o bijt e shqipes, kapni hapsira te reja se vec qar do keni e aspak qeder...

dikur thoshin se burgu, ushtria dhe kurbeti i pjek njerzit....

Ka dicka te vertet ketu...
une do flase per kete te fundit se dy te parat nuk i kam provuar....

vijon neser:

Metamorfoza e Benit ne kurbet
nga "garip Tirone", ne djale per ta pire ne kupe....

----------


## LemonDrop

Me poshte do te rendit disa prej mesimeve gjate jetes sime ne Amerike.  Nuk jam e sigurt nqs mund t'ia atribuoj keto mesime jetes se emigrantit ose faktit qe une kam qene e vogel dhe ende ne formim kur kam ardhur ketu.  Per mendimin tim eshte nje nderthurje e ketyre te dyjave.  Nga mesimet e mia:

1.  Me teper dashuri per vendin tim dhe familjen.

2.  Respekt per individin dhe te drejtat e tij.

3.  Tolerance.

4.  Optimizem.

5.  Kritike konstruktive.

6.  Etiken e punes dhe te jetes ne pergjithesi.

----------


## Benni

baba im, 
kur rrall ndonjeher e pyet ndokush per djalin qe s´e ka prane,
ter krenari nxjerr foton time e u thote:
Ky eshte djali im, ky eshte Beni, me eshte bere i hajrit!

Nena i mban hiso: Lum ajo goce qe do e marre e do ja shijoj lezetin!

Ne fakt kur me kishin afer vetem derdellitje kisha.....

dhe jo pa te drejte...
kam qene se prapthi,

xhamat e shkolles dhe pocat e rruges nuk gjeten qetesi...
xhamat e pallateve nga ana tjeter e Lanes ishin nishani i neteve te femijrise...
te enjteve ne takim me prinderit emri i Benit me co. lakohej para mbrapa,
kur na merziteshin xhamat se cdo gje qe bere verore,
e pesonin zhapiket, qente e macet e lagjes...
thyenim pemet per me bo ndonje kerrabe kupce me gjujt zogj...
shkulnim stolat dhe deformonim kazanet neper parqe, 
se e kishim kunj me kryetarin e frontit...apo me ndonje pensionist qe kujdesej per to
ne autobus kishim qejf te shtyheshim, per ne plazh si majmuna siper trenit...
kam qene hajdut.....
dita nuk kishte kuptim po te mos sillja ndonje gje ne shpi,
mbureshim me sho-shoqin vetem per praplliqe dhe pislliqe...

djemve te mire ne u thoshim palluqe!

kisha endrra te keqija...
doja ta beja me tre shifra numrin e gocave qe fusnim ke bodrumet e shallvareve...
ateher nuk dija se c´beja, por e beja nga mengjeis deri ne darke...(dhe nuk kisha te ngopur)

kam qene si vampir, 
jam bere si engjell....

emigracioni mor lal qenka terapi e kalu terapis....
Me llafe nuk e kupton dot, (kot mundohesh) duhet ta provosh!

Nuk ngacmoj me gocat...nuk i shof ato me syrin per ti "shtypur"...e per tu mburr tek shoqnia
dhe nuk kam nevoje me te fejohem per te kaluar nje nate me tjetren....
dikur me dukej kurve ajo qe kish pat 2 shoke para meje, 
tani s´me ben pershtypje sikur te kete pat edhe 20...
nuk i kam me inat pasaniket....por shikoj si ta bej edhe une konton me 7 shifra...
ne Tirone gjithmone i kryeja nevojat ne natyre, ke cepi i pallatit, i shkolles etj...
ne emigracion frekuentoj WC-ne...dhe jam pro letres higjenike, nuk perdor me gazetat...
dikur urreja librat, tani nuk shkoj dot ne banjo pa to...

nuk i jap gaz makines kot msi koti dhe nuk e ngrej muziken ne kupe te qiellit..
nuk perdor asnjeher borin dhe dritat e gjata me friksu tjetrin...
s´e kam problem te ndaloj para semaforit te kuq dhe vizave te bardha...

Nuk dua te jem me herkul dhe kam heq dore me e bo trupin si Kiri....
ka kohe qe nuk e kam bere me doren grusht...dhe me ka marre malli per sherr...
kam harruar shprehjen ma futi ja futa...dhe as i bie as me bie njeri me qafe... 
nuk shaj me njeri (nga robt e shpis) 
faleminderit, te lutem, me fal....i kam ne maje te gjuhes... 
ndihmoj te tjeret per qef dhe jo per interes....

dikur nuk shkoja as ke furri i bukes pa ndonje shok,
tani mund te shkoj edhe ne pol te veriut apo ne ate te arushes dhe nuk merzitem...

nuk shikoj me moden, por rehatllekun,(blej pantallona te gjera tek shtrati)
ne sauna futem lakuriq dhe nuk e mcef me peshqir,
nuk peshtyj me pertoke (nuk shof as parrulla te tilla),
nuk i hedh me plehrat nga ballkoni, apo shishet nga autobusi...

kur ma vjedhin bicikleten 
(ka shume allbana knej) nuk bej te njejten gje si ne Tirone, por shkoj dhe blej nje tjeter...
nuk ha me fara luledielli, dhe nuk sorollatem me rrugeve si kali ne leme...
nuk tallem me pederastat (si dikur me Toren, Bacin dhe Thimin)

shkoj pa frike tek dentisti dhe laj dhembet dy here ne dite...
nuk e kam me zet dushin dhe ndrroj carapet e te mbathurat me shpesh....
lyhem edhe me kolonj (kam dy vjete qe kam blere nje Hugo Boss dhe s´po mbaron qe s´po mbaron shishja.)

genjej dhe e vras mendjen me pak (me pak rudha e thinja se shoqnia ne Tirone)
nuk lyp me cigare si me pare tek te tjeret....

kam mesuar si funksionon rrobalarsja, pjatalarsja, hekurosja, makina fshirse etj...
nuk i kam me inot nonen e baben,

aheraj kerkoja per nje pune ku te fitoja mire,
tani perpiqem te fitojne te tjeret me punen time...

e kujtoja Tironen qendren e botes dhe se dielli lindte e perendonte vetem atje....
tani e di se c´fare ne lindje eshte virtyt ne perendim eshte e pamoralshme dhe anasjelltas...
..................................................  ....
para disa ditesh
u perballa ne metro me nje cift qe po fliste shqip per shtate pale qejfe (dialekt tirone)
ju fola dhe hyra ne muhabet...

nuk e besuan qe isha Tirons... o po nuk e besonin qe isha shqiptar...
u gjeta ngushte... 
kendej kam ditur ta fsheh me kujdes nacionalitetin (si dikur biografine)
por kesaj radhe me duhej ta vertetoja ate...

me floke te shkurtra dhe pa yndyre, pa barseta, i rruar dhe i fresket Beni,
pa ngerdheshje dhe i cilter, me nje buzeqeshje miqesore dhe me sy dashamir,
i hapur dhe i interesuar per bashkbiseduesit, me syze si shkencar dhe librin ne dore, 
me ze te ulet dhe pa shume gjeste ne te folur (me duar dhe me kembe).......
......................
epo duhet te kesh shume vite ti ketu - thane te dy njezeri....

s´kishin faj ata...
Beni ka ndryshuar vertet...
....eshte bere palluqe!

----------


## Ledina

Pershendetje Ben!
Nje mesim i shkelqyer per te gjithe por me shume per ata qe jetojne ne Shqiperi.Nuk kemi me se c'fare te shtojme por te uroj shendet, fat dhe pasuri.Bye

----------


## rezi_Mynihut

Beno,

hallall per gjithe ate shkrim ne kete teme.
Kenaqesi ta lexoje ne kete dite te zymte dhjetori.
Kisha kohe pa lexuar gjera te tilla ne forum.

Shkrimi jot me jep frymezim edhe mua si 18 vjecar Tirons ate vjeshte te 1991-shit dhe them se pas ketyre 13 viteve ne emigracion kam dhe une dicka per te shkruar.

Per mendimin tim eshte ciltersia dhe thjeshtesia e anetareve te ketij forumi qe do ta bejne kete teme interesante.

Rezi

----------


## edspace

Meson te vleresosh cdo gje ne lidhje me Shqiperine.

----------


## claudio20

Do zgjatem fare pak.
Qe jashte Shqiperise njihesh me tjeter mentalitet,te tjera vlera dhe krijon ndoshta nje formim me te mire se ne Shqiperi mund te jete e vertete,por nuk besoj se eshte edhe aq e rendesishme.
Kam mesuar vetem dy gjera qe me duken shume te rendesishme:

1.Qe liria eshte gje e madhe.

2.Kam mesuar qe edhe atehere kur cdo gje duket e pamundur,te mos jepem kollaj por ashtu,i mbajtur fort pas asaj fijes se kashtes,te shpresoj pa kushte tek e nesermja...

----------


## jonidapasho

beni c'jane keto shkrime,

sa here me ben per te qare

gjithe te mirat

----------


## ALBA

Beni ,me pelqeu  shume shkimi jot. Ishte  me  shume humor.Ishte aq origjinal sa nuk kam asnje fjal per te shtuar . Te lumte per sinqeritetin qe ke treguar .

Me respekt Alba

----------


## Jamarber

bravo BENE
ME PELQEU SHUME SHKRIMI

----------


## Jamarber

une per vete edhe ne shqiperi kame qene tip i shetiture dhe i lidhure me shume njerez
edhe ketu ne itali na ka ra te rrime me shumeshqiptare
vete personalishte kame mesuare shume te reja per jeten,respekti dhe korektesia per punen,kame mesuare shume zanate pune,kame mesuare praktikisht c eshte bisnesikame mesuare shume per mardheniet mese njerezve,me eshte shtuare teper dashuria per qdo gje shqiptare.ka shume gjera te rendesishme te jetes qe tashi i mendoj krejt ndryshe nga si i mendoja ne shqiperi

do te shtoja diqka ne lidhje me shqiptaret ne kurbet
jane tre grupime
1 njepjese qe jane te integruare plotesishte me jeten dhe shoqerine si italjane ashtu edhe te komunitetit tone 
2 pjesa tjeter jane ata qe jane sistemuare ne planin ekonomik pore jetojne totalishte te izoluare e sidomose nga shqipetaret
3 dhe jane pjesa e sapoardhure qe duane dy tre vjete te integrohen

----------


## kolombi

Albo
Bere mire qe hape nje teme te tille pasi per me te shumtit vete fjala EMIGRIM eshte sinonim i vuajtjes i dhembjes i mallit.

Sa per mua EMIGHRIMI me mesoi shume ndoshta me shume sec mendoja.
Me beri kapedan ne rruget e jetes ,me forcoi karakterin ,me mbushi me besim,me mesoi qe ne kete bote asgje nuk bije nga qielli,asgje nuk te falet por vetem fitohet.
Tani qe i kam larg me beri te c'moj te adhuroj edhe me shume atdheun ,familjen ,miqte e vertete.

----------


## xxxl

o beno po nje gje me ben pershtypje e ke treguar historine sikur te ishte e imja  bravo

----------


## ice_storm

EMIGRIMI

E vetmja  e keqe eshte se je larg vendit tend , nuk ke njerezit e dashur prane edhe te merr malli per familjen dhe shoqerine. Harxhon pjesen me te madhe te lekeve neper telefona edhe pjesen tjeter te kohes duke menduar çfare do kishte ndodh nqs do te qendroje ne qytetin tend, ne shtepine tende, dhe per mu pergjigjia eshte e thjeshte:
7 pashe nen dhe ose raki kafeneve barbone,asnje prespektive,
ku te zgrrabesh diçka nga te tjeret , qysh do i gjesh leket per paketen e cigareve,pra nuk ke zgjidhje me te mire se Emigrimi mgjs eshte shume i veshtire dhe vuan eshte me i frytshem sesa  qendrimi ne  atdhe

----------

